# Help on a purchase



## rreidiii (Jul 16, 2013)

This lathe has been up for two weeks now mcbsn-3902285052@sale.craigslist.org and the guy called me and said he would take $800 for it. I went to look at it and it appeared to have seen little use over the years and it does come with some tooling. Knowing nothing about this I am deferring to all the expertise here. I probably need to call him today and give him an answer.
Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Ray C (Jul 16, 2013)

Any chance you can post the link instead of the email address?

Ray


----------



## rreidiii (Jul 16, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Any chance you can post the link instead of the email address?
> 
> Ray


Hopefully this works:

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/tls/3902285052.html


----------



## Richard King (Jul 16, 2013)

rreidiii said:


> This lathe has been up for two weeks now mcbsn-3902285052@sale.craigslist.org and the guy called me and said he would take $800 for it. I went to look at it and it appeared to have seen little use over the years and it does come with some tooling. Knowing nothing about this I am deferring to all the expertise here. I probably need to call him today and give him an answer.
> Thanks,
> Robert




That's a real deal  better call him back and say you will take it  before someone else does.
All the stuff on the shelf, plus it has a quick change.  A friend of mine bought the same machine 5 years ago for $900.00.

That's a STEAL

PS:  I did a little detective work and figured out where it was...I debated on adding the correct link, but figured someone would beat you back to it.....:nono:


----------



## Ray C (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm not familiar with used prices on older/antique stuff but, my general observation is that the unit and all accessories appear to have a good bit of surface rust; yet, the seller says it's in perfect condition.  Something with rust is NOT in perfect condition.  This immediately calls into question the seller's ability to comment on how much use the lathe has seen -maybe he's clever enough to park the carriage right on the spot where the ways might have a visible wear track of 5 or 6 thousandths deep.

Before making a decision, I'd want to see it in person.  This could go either way whereby you'll spend much time repairing/restoring it vs. learning how to use a lathe.  Either way is fine but, I'm trying to point-out both sides of the story.


Ray


----------



## rreidiii (Jul 16, 2013)

Ray C said:


> I'm not familiar with used prices on older/antique stuff but, my general observation is that the unit and all accessories appear to have a good bit of surface rust; yet, the seller says it's in perfect condition.  Something with rust is NOT in perfect condition.  This immediately calls into question the seller's ability to comment on how much use the lathe has seen -maybe he's clever enough to park the carriage right on the spot where the ways might have a visible wear track of 5 or 6 thousandths deep.
> 
> Before making a decision, I'd want to see it in person.  This could go either way whereby you'll spend much time repairing/restoring it vs. learning how to use a lathe.  Either way is fine but, I'm trying to point-out both sides of the story.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ray. I have actually been up there and seen it and all it is just that I have no idea what I'm looking at and for. I will say that the photos are pretty bad and does not do justice to the actual machine and overall it just looks as if it sat in somebody's garage for 50 years with little to no use. The machine was donated to a nonprofit organization for sculpting and modern art and he said they keep  it but they already have three other lathes in he shop(which I did see) and they are just selling it to buy other equipment for their shop. He seems like a pretty nice and upfront guy and I get a gut feeling he is not trying to pull one over on me. The Lathe is a new acquisition and has not been used by the people/students working there . 
Check out: Fallbrook school of the Arts this is who is selling it.
Thanks again,
Robert

edited for spelling


----------



## Richard King (Jul 16, 2013)

rreidiii said:


> Thanks Ray. I have actually been up there and seen it and all it is just that I have no idea what I'm looking at and for. I will say that the photos are pretty bad and does not do justice to the actual machine and overall it just looks as if it sat in somebody's garage for 50 years with little to no use. The machine was donated to a nonprofit organization for sculpting and modern art and he said they keep  it but they already have three other lathes in he shop(which I did see) and they are just selling it to buy other equipment for their shop. He seems like a pretty nice and upfront guy and I get a gut feeling he is not trying to pull one over on me. The Lathe is a new acquisition and has not been used by the people/students working there .
> Check out: Fallbrook school of the Arts this is who is selling it.
> Thanks again,
> Robert
> ...




A Craftsman was made by Atlas and lots of our members have them and can help you.  Take along some cash and offer him less or think of it as a donation to help them out and don't dicker.   That is American Made Iron and you will a "Collector" with that machine in your shop!   Something to show off to your friends here.  Be sure to take lots of pictures when you get it home and show us.
That machine will be running in a 100 years where some of the imports will be melted scrap.  :thumbsup:  Rich


----------



## Ray C (Jul 16, 2013)

Gotcha, thanks for clarifying.  In my web browser, it really looks rusted but, if it's not that makes a huge difference in it's favor.

It's generally noted here, that someone's first lathe is really just an introduction to all the ones you'll have later on...  A 12" Atlas is just a good a starting point as many others provided it's in decent shape.


Ray





rreidiii said:


> Thanks Ray. I have actually been up there and seen it and all it is just that I have no idea what I'm looking at and for. I will say that the photos are pretty bad and does not do justice to the actual machine and overall it just looks as if it sat in somebody's garage for 50 years with little to no use. The machine was donated to a nonprofit organization for sculpting and modern art and he said they keep  it but they already have three other lathes in he shop(which I did see) and they are just selling it to buy other equipment for their shop. He seems like a pretty nice and upfront guy and I get a gut feeling he is not trying to pull one over on me. The Lathe is a new acquisition and has not been used by the people/students working there .
> Check out: Fallbrook school of the Arts this is who is selling it.
> Thanks again,
> Robert
> ...


----------



## rreidiii (Jul 16, 2013)

Richard King said:


> A Craftsman was made by Atlas and lots of our members have them and can help you.  Take along some cash and offer him less or think of it as a donation to help them out and don't dicker.   That is American Made Iron and you will a "Collector" with that machine in your shop!   Something to show off to your friends here.  Be sure to take lots of pictures when you get it home and show us.
> That machine will be running in a 100 years where some of the imports will be melted scrap.  :thumbsup:  Rich



I went up and looked at the machine two weeks ago and fortunately the place where it is is a little out of the way...just like where I live and no more than a 20 minute drive from my house, that is probably why it hasn't been sold. I told him to call me back if it didn't sell then I noticed he put it up again the following week and dropped the price to $900. Two days later (yesterday) he called me and said he would let me have it for $800 and that is as low as he'd go. Apparently all things like this need to be brought before the Board of Directors and that is as low as they'd go...so he said. Agreed I think the money is going to a good cause and really don't want to haggle too much plus I'm leaving town for a week and a half on Thursday and he'd hold it with a down payment, just a show of good faith on my part. So I'm going up there this evening and giving him $400 to hold it for a couple of weeks.
Thanks all and I hope I'm doing the right thing.


----------



## Richard King (Jul 16, 2013)

rreidiii said:


> I went up and looked at the machine two weeks ago and fortunately the place where it is is a little out of the way...just like where I live and no more than a 20 minute drive from my house, that is probably why it hasn't been sold. I told him to call me back if it didn't sell then I noticed he put it up again the following week and dropped the price to $900. Two days later (yesterday) he called me and said he would let me have it for $800 and that is as low as he'd go. Apparently all things like this need to be brought before the Board of Directors and that is as low as they'd go...so he said. Agreed I think the money is going to a good cause and really don't want to haggle too much plus I'm leaving town for a week and a half on Thursday and he'd hold it with a down payment, just a show of good faith on my part. So I'm going up there this evening and giving him $400 to hold it for a couple of weeks.
> Thanks all and I hope I'm doing the right thing.




I just looked on Amazon and found this one for selling for $995.00 .....  You got a Bargain in comparison! 
http://metal.baileighindustrial.com/bench-top-lathe-pl-712vs


----------



## rreidiii (Jul 16, 2013)

Well thanks guys and please keep coming with the responses. I'm going to need all the help I can get!


----------



## tripletap3 (Jul 16, 2013)

One thing I have noticed is that the 6" - 12" Atlas and South Bend lathes seem to hold their value well. If you buy one in good shape at a fair price, add some elbow grease and paint you will get your money back (minus the elbow grease) when you decide to upgrade to your second machine. You won't be able to say that with a China machine as they loose value when you drive them off the lot. Unfortunately I like others had to sell my Atlas for one because I would never find a classic with 1.5" spindle bore, with left hand and metric threading, D1 camlock , ready to go to work, that would fit in my 2 1/2 car garage and that I could afford.  There is lots of good info on H-M about the Atlas 10" and 12" if you do a search.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 16, 2013)

offer 500//go from there


----------



## rreidiii (Jul 16, 2013)

TOOLMASTER said:


> offer 500//go from there



He seems to be pretty firm at $800 but I'll try and let Y'all know.


----------

